# [CUL PRESS]il primo comando da dare è: uname -a

## cloc3

Ecco, finalmente anche voi sapete come si comincia una installazione di gentoo.

Questo infatti professa Linux Magazine - Giugno 2005.

E io pensavo che si dovesse cercare la scheda ethernet e stabilire la connessioe adsl.

Ma  Linux Magazine dedica alla nostra distribuzione ben tre facciate.

Alle altre, invece, una sola, perché l'installazione è sempre automaticamente gestita da comode interfacce grafiche.

Ma tre pagine, a loro, non sono sufficienti, perché è evidente che non hanno capito un acca, di gentoo.

Mi chiedo: se non hai capito una cosa, perché la devi a tutti costi pubblicare sul tuo mensile?

Non sanno che portage ha fatto progressi notevoli negli ultimi tempi, ed è ancora in rapida evoluzione? che le impostazioni di default suggerite da etc-update sono sempre più efficenti e pulite? non sanno apprezzare la trasparenza di un sistema operativo in cui è facile leggere la configurazione del sistema, anche perché, grosso modo, è stata presochè interamente rivista dall'autore? non sono in grado di spiegare all'utenza che l'uso di software aggiornato, al prezzo di sbattimenti moderati, anche in  ~arch, può essere un capriccio rispettabile? E non parliamo della documentazione, o del valore didattico, che sono temi fuori discussione.

Perché insistere a valutare Linux con i parametri dell'altro SO?

E infine, gentoo, come fa a sopravvivere a certa stampa?

----------

## X-Drum

very cul ma te ancor compri ste riviste?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> very cul ma te ancor compri ste riviste?

 

beh anche io a volte le compro. capita di dover fare la fila per fare qualcosa... visite etc etc ed in certi casi non ho proprio voglia di mettermi a leggere donna moderma (con tutto il rispetto che ho per la rivista). 

 *Quote:*   

> E infine, gentoo, come fa a sopravvivere a certa stampa?

 

anche io come penso molti altri qui dentro hanno iniziato ad utilizzare gentoo dopo averlo trovato in una rivista e cmq dopo ogni release si trovano sovente messaggi nel forum di noob che hanno trovato il livecd in edicola ed incuriositi si decidono a provarla. 

onestamente posso portare la mia esperienza in tutto ciò... un giorno in edicola compro una di ste riviste con gentoo 2004.1 (mi sembra) e leggendo il manuale dell'installazione che includono (una cosa tipo 5 - 6 pagine) mi metto di buona lena a configurare tutto senza capire logicamente un acca di quello che sto facendo. parlano di stage, di emergere... che cos'è tutta sta roba? soprattutto pensando che prima di gentoo ho usato solo la personal di Suse, che in effetti come installazione... va beh andiamo avanti... emergo il kernel... e non capisco cpiù che devo fare... rimango fermo perchè sulla rivista passano direttamente al bootloader. e mo che faccio? mi collego ad internet e scopro una guida all'installazione che stampata supera le 90 pagine  :Shocked:   alla faccia della guida. allora mi rimetto sotto. mi iscrivo al forum, seguo tutto come viene spiegato ed adesso sono ancora qui. con tutte le mie macchine migrate a gentoo. 

tutto questo è semplicemente per dire che sono grato alla rivista di avermi avvicinato a gentoo, l'unico appunto che potrei fare è di chiedere loro di non pubblicare una guida all'installazione, ma, invece, di inserire il fantastico handbook di gentoo.

scusate per la lunghezza ma mi sono lasciato trasportare. abbiate pazienza

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

linux magazine per me e' molto quando hanno cominciato a inserire pubblicita' FUD della M$. ampiamente rimpiazzato da LINUX&C, dove scrivono un paio di amici, e Linux PRO. entraambe decisamente piu utili e della suddetta.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Alle altre, invece, una sola, perché l'installazione è sempre automaticamente gestita da comode interfacce grafiche.
> 
> Ma tre pagine, a loro, non sono sufficienti, perché è evidente che non hanno capito un acca, di gentoo.

 

Ma no, dai. Ho letto l'articolo rapidamente in treno e non mi é sembrato così truce. Certo, la barzelletta sull'uname potevano evitarla.

In ogni caso quello che manca (ma aimé, quasi sempre manca anche nella concorrenza) é una frasetta del tipo "Se avete necessità di maggiori chiarimenti gentoo ha un'ottimo manuale in italiano all'URL ...".

Saltando ad un'altra rivista (DEV di Infomedia) nell'articolo di Alessio Saltarin é presente il link a gentoo.org nonstante l'argomento dell'articolo sia un programma in C++ per calcolare hash e gentoo viene citata solo per installare la libreria beecrypt.

----------

## rota

non e' afatto vero io per aspettare che ci  mettessero la gentoo o aspettato anni:? 

sempre la mandracke la redhat e la suse....mai la gentoo.....quindi la maggior parte della gente che si e' avvicinata alla gentoo la fatto in altri modi ...non di certo grazzie alle riviste.....

un'altra cosa da sire sulle rivste e' che la maggor delle volte fanno solo chiacchere ...quando la compri sembra che ai chissa chi in mano..invece  col tempo quando ti servve uns di quelle cose che sta nella rivista ...ti accorgi che anno scritto tutte fregnacce....

lunica decente e linux jornal.....

invece per linux MAGAZINE e linux &C. sono da buttare ...avete notato che fanno gli stessi articoli

----------

## silian87

Riviste degne di nota:

1)Linux & Co

2)Linux pratico

3)Hackar & Co

4)Opensource

(e poi forse linux pro... a parte che anche li a volte ci sono certe pubblicita'...)

Linux & Co e' ammirabile perche' sta sopravvivendo di pubblicita' non microsoft ed il piu' possibile sw libero per quanto piu' puo'.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> sempre la mandracke la redhat e la suse....mai la gentoo.....quindi la maggior parte della gente che si e' avvicinata alla gentoo la fatto in altri modi ...non di certo grazzie alle riviste..... 

 

.però tutte le uscite in edicola del cd mi sembra di trovare sempre qualcuno che vuole installare gentoo. logicamente posta perchè leggendo sul giornale non ha capito un acca di come funziona, però si avvicina. ed in ogni caso leggendo gli articoli non ne parlano male, anzi, a volte la citano come una distro rivoluzionaria fantastica (le danno qualità anche assurde da cui si capisce che non l'hanno mai usata  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) però in generale rimango con la mia opinione  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lopio

ciao ache io sono convinto che i cd sulle riviste possano servire per avvicinare la gente a gentoo. Per esempio credo che  il dvd di linux pro del mese con dentro tutti gli stage per tutte le architetture  abbia invogliato parecchi a provarne l'installazione'.

Certo sarebbe veramente meglio che venisse riportato nell'articolo che ne spiega l'installazione,  a caratteri cubitali,  il ink della guida Gentoo e  che  venisse ribadito che in caso di errore per il 99% dei casi la causa andrebbe ricercata nel non aver seguito ALLA LETTERA quello che la guida dice  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> Certo sarebbe veramente meglio che venisse riportato nell'articolo che ne spiega l'installazione, a caratteri cubitali, il ink della guida Gentoo

 

quoto ed aggiungo: il problema è che pensano di saper estrapolare dall'handbook quattro comandi per un'installazione. fanno più danni che tutto il resto.

----------

## Sparker

Farebbero molto meglio a prendere l'handbook e metterlo sul CD...

----------

## lopio

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Farebbero molto meglio a prendere l'handbook e metterlo sul CD...

 

vero  :Smile:   cosa serve mettere una infinita' di pacchetti e non fornire i giusti mezzi per installare.

Mah...

----------

## xoen

Ciao a tutti,

Io penso che le riviste di GNU/Linux siano una bella cosa, si imparano molte cosette, servono per ambientarsi, e per avere un'infarinatura, per la gente che si vuole avvicinare a GNU/Linux sono molto utili, certo ovviamente gli articoli spesso non approfondiscono più di tanto l'argomento trattato, alle volte ci sono articoli che sono decisamente evitabili, ma non potranno mai fare tutti contenti penso.

Per quanto riguarda la loro utilità ai fini di avvicinare gente alla nostra amata gentoo vi dico soltanto che io ho sentito parlare per la prima volta di gentoo in un'articolo su "Linux Magazine" N° 33 dove veniva descritta come una distribuzione da corsa...ed in generale ne parlava bene,  dopo averlo letto quell'articolo mi sono fissato, e poi alla fine sono qua, amo gentoo, e sto convertendo quanta più gente possibile. Ed in generale, per quel poco che ho visto (non leggo molte riviste ultimamente) gentoo si sta diffondendo rapidamente, e ne parlano sempre meglio...

PS : Le publicità Microsoft su riviste di GNU/Linux secondo il mio modesto parere sono semplicemente uno spreco di denaro da parte loro  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la loro utilità ai fini di avvicinare gente alla nostra amata gentoo vi dico soltanto che io ho sentito parlare per la prima volta di gentoo in un'articolo su "Linux Magazine" N° 33 

 

Questa testimonianza mi rincuora, perché ho deciso di aprire questo teatrino, proprio in base alla considerazione che, secondo me, un articolo fatto così non avrebbe potuto in alcun modo creare in me una qualche attenzione verso gentoo.

In realtà, anche io sono arrivato a gentoo dalla lettura di una rivista, ma in quel caso avevo trovato una recensione credibile e un howto corretto, fondato quasi integralmente sull'handbook.

Era molto tempo che non acquistavo Linux Magazine, ed evidentemente nel frattempo i miei gusti e i miei interessi sono cambiati. Anche altre cose, infatti, non mi sono piaciute di quella rivista, come la recensione di acrobat7, dove l'utOnto è subdolamente istigato a disinstallare gli altri visualizzatori di pdf  :Crying or Very sad:  .

Secondo me, la qualità di un articolo non si salva semplicemente con l'aggiunta di un link o con la scelta dei programmi inclusi nel cdrom, ma dipende dalla capacità di distinguere le informazioni tecniche, le valutazioni personali dell'autore e le implicazioni culturali sottese alla scelta di un certo prodotto tecnologico, che devono rimanere ben separate dalle istruzioni indicate all'utente, più o meno inesperto.

In questo caso, mi ha fatto impressione vedere triplicati gli spazi, con una riduzione complessiva evidente della qualità dell'informazione.

----------

## rota

la cosa giusta sarebbe dire che nell cd di gentoo ci sta una guida ecc..

senzza provare a spiegare o far finta di saperla installare....solo per vendere... :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Giepi

Spezzo una lancia in favore delle riviste  :Very Happy: 

Ho installato la prima mia gentoo (2004.3) seguendo in parte il manuale e in parte l'ottima miniguida inclusa nelal rivista Linux Pro.

Anche alla seconda installazione gli ho buttato uno sguardo, proprio perchè sintetizza tutti i concetti che poi vengono sviluppati nell'handbook.

----------

## ricci

Grazie a una rivista (non dico il nome) ho provato ad installare Gentoo 2005.0, dopo aver provato Fedora 3.

Nella guida della rivista c'erano degli errori, che potevano evitare, perchè uno poco esperto come me non sarebbe mai riuscito se non seguendo l'handbook (per fortuna). Inoltre nel dvd mancavano dei files per installare il kde (ke nervoso...) e per fortuna ho trovato questo forum. Dopotutto una rivista non può fare un inserto di 150 pagine, ma almeno potrebbero controllare meglio ciò che stampano, oppure inserire il cd/dvd con guida completa e/o consigliare siti approfonditi (vedi gentoo.it).

Cmq se non prendevo la rivista, kissà se mai avrei provato quest'ottima distro  :Very Happy: 

----------

